
BigPipe: Pipelining web pages for high performance - azazqadir
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/bigpipe-pipelining-web-pages-for-high-performance/389414033919/
======
xcombelle
I don't know what is wrong at facebook, but I have zero image

~~~
brudgers
Date: 2010. Might explain the broken page.

